# PHRAGMITIES CONTROL BROCHURE is finally here!



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

A Guide to the
Control and Management
of
INVASIVE
PHRAGMITES

For hard copies of the brochure contact the Office of the Great Lakes at 517-335-4056. 



Michigan Duck Hunters Blue Water Chapter helped to make this possible!​


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------

